# Small chuck for Craftsman 12 X 24 lathe



## Olddaddy (Jun 6, 2017)

I need advice on finding a small chuck for my Craftsman 12 X 24 lathe.  It has a 6" 3 jaw and an 8" 4 jaw.  I need something I can use to mount a 1.189 ID bushing on to be able to turn down the OD to 1.25.  The 6" will not close down small enough.  I see some small 4" chucks on Ebay, anybody bought one or have some advice?
Have one for sale?


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 6, 2017)

A smaller chuck isn't going to help. You need to make an arbor to hold the bushing.


----------



## Olddaddy (Jun 6, 2017)

Well ok, but the smaller chuck on my old lathe worked ok.  I'd be ok with an arbor if I knew how to make one.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 6, 2017)

To make an arbor take A piece of 1.250 or larger stock turn it down to a snug fit in your bushing. drill and tap the end for 1/8" npt  pipe plug drill at least 1" deep slit down the middle with a hack saw or band saw put the bushing on and tighten with the pipe plug.


----------



## Olddaddy (Jun 6, 2017)

Sounds like something I can manage, thanks for the advice.  I'll report back when I'm successful.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 6, 2017)

You could even make an arbor out of a piece of wood for a super quick one-off job, depending on how accurate you need your bushing..
I've done that sometimes in a pinch- hardwood works best
Mark S.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 7, 2017)

From your dimensions, the finish wall thickness is only going to be 0.0305".  If you try to hold that on the inside jaws of a 4-jaw tightly enough to turn the OD down, it will egg badly.  And the finished part won't be usable. 

To save time on the ID expanding arbor, you can buy relatively cheap Chinese made straight shank arbors either as a set or individually.  Buy a 1.250" diameter one and turn part of the expanding end down to 1.1880" or a light push fit on the ID of the bushing.  Leave at least 1/4" at 1.250" for a stop shoulder and let the turning tool run out over that.


----------



## tq60 (Jun 7, 2017)

Put a chunk of wood Dowell or old broom handle in the chuck and turn it to just over the I'd size.

With sand paper slowly sneak up on size until it is a tight push on fit.

Light cuts will be fine.

A drop of superglue will keep it from slipping if needed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jun 7, 2017)

The above comments are all good and would work fine.  Alternatively, chuck a piece of 1-1/4" (or larger) bar - most any piece of scrap will do.  Turn it down to 1.188ish (do not take it out of the chuck).  Loctite (or super glue) the bushing on and turn the OD.  Heat the bushing to release the Loctite.


----------



## Olddaddy (Jun 7, 2017)

"From your dimensions, the finish wall thickness is only going to be 0.0305".  If you try to hold that on the inside jaws of a 4-jaw tightly enough to turn the OD down, it will egg badly.  And the finished part won't be usable"

Well,  my fingers got ahead of my head....not an unusual occurrence.  The ID is 1.189, but the OD is 1.375 leaving a bit more wall thickness.  I think from this post I can put together some form of arbor and make it work.  And I will post back with results.  I appreciate the talent and knowledge here immensely, thanks guys!


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 8, 2017)

OK.  Good luck!


----------

